# Lenses for WDW



## crasher8 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll be going to WDW the end of this summer for my family's first time. I've been to DLand over 30 times and know what to bring there but when you factor in Epcot, Animal Kingdom etc I thought I might ask some seasoned pros. I would probably like to bring 2 lenses (maybe 3 tops) and one would be a 70-200 for the Animal stuff. 

Here's what I have:
16-35
24-105
40
50
100 Macro
70-200 2.8

Thanks


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I'll be going to WDW the end of this summer for my family's first time. I've been to DLand over 30 times and know what to bring there but when you factor in Epcot, Animal Kingdom etc I thought I might ask some seasoned pros. I would probably like to bring 2 lenses (maybe 3 tops) and one would be a 70-200 for the Animal stuff.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 16-35
> ...



70-200 is a great lens but heavy. You already know that but are willing to carry it around with you all day? My travel/sightseeing lens is the 70-300L.

The 24-105 is a great lens for walking around. Light weight and IS. Definitely bring this one.

16-35 will give an UWA but not sure how usefully this will be. If I thought I needed something wider than 24, I would bring my 14 (which is fairly light) and gives me that REALLY REALLY wide view.


----------



## crasher8 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, and fwiw, my 70-200 is a Tamron Di VC, so not TOO heavy and a stealth black


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 19, 2013)

24-105, 70-200 and the 40/50. 70-200 is nice for the parades, shows, animal safari, etc. 24-105 as a general walk around. The 40 or 50 for a night at Downtown Disney and the like.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 22, 2013)

I am going this summer.

I am bringing 24-70 ii
Sigma 35mm
70-300l only because there is a show i want to grab that will be eventually torn down.
I would bring the 24-105 if I still owned it. 

It will cover all your daylight shots and the 35/40 or 50 prime will be good for night or rides.
I would bring a 270 or 430 for flash. I personally feel the 270 is more than enough but your choice.
Look for iso5571 on itunes. A podcast all about disney photography. I am returning my 16-35 bc I thought it would be good for wdw but all my past trips there were none I could find that would require wider than 24mm but your style may differ.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 22, 2013)

If I was only going to carry one lens, it would be the 24-105. If two, I would include the 70-200 but only when I was going to be in a place to shoot animals. If you can plan accordingly, I would carry only one lens based upon the days itinerary. At WDW, carrying less is a whole lot more.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd go with 24-105 for versatility & 70-200 for the extra reach


----------

